# Wedged half dovetail doubled?



## HandgrenadeAde (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Although I've been keeping tabs on this site for a few years, it's the first time I've actually posted any questions regarding joinery. I have completed a course in carpentry and joinery (night college) but am a gasman by trade. I have always used the numerous super talented and creative users as inspiration for wood projects around my home.

However I am currently looking at creating a "kids house bed frame" that was found by my wife, but I need it to be of the knockdown variety as we are looking to move within the year. I have a passion for Japanese joinery as it uses no hardware. I have recently found a joint that I am unable to "breakdown". I was wondering if anyone on here could assist.










I have previously used the wedged half dovetail on our first child's cot-bed, so fully understand that joint.
However how can this be cross lapped into a mortise? ????
Any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated. As Ive found a different perspective can make all the difference.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

If you haven't already, you may want to take a look at Dorian Bracht's youtube channel. He goes thru the steps on cutting Japanese joinery.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Check out the Samurai Carpenter on Youtube he just did a bed for his son and it has a neat wedge method for no hardware KD


----------

